# Bad ground for DJ Equipment



## Rachelzeidler (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok I have a DJ set up nothing fancy mostly just my home set up and a few extras, I run my music off my lap top and do this as a hobby not a job. Got most of the lights and speakers and such over years of my kids wanting dance partys. When I have it set up at my house, or my family members houses it sounds great. Works like it should. My father in law owns an old bar in the middle of know where land and asked if I could set it up there for a party for them. I siad no problem, remembering the year prior when they had a DJ we were talking about how bad that Dj's equipment kept poping and cutting out. Well low and behold I had the same problem. Came home and it all worked great so I know its not my equipment. I was told the old bar probably had a bad ground or at least an old ground set up that wasnt so compatible with the equipment, can anyone tell me what I would need to buy to make it work up there so it dosnt happen? I had to disconnect my amps while there to stop it and just run off my main speakers so there was not much for boom boom. Is there a special box I can buy to plug into there outlet to help this? Thank you for your time. Like I said Im not a professional and dont know to much about all this I usually ask for help when I buy equipment to go with mine. I have googled it and see alot about humming problems but mine dont hum just cracks alot makes it seem like a blown speaker when its not. :4-dontkno Thank you.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

May find that the building Earth is not good or that the Voltage is not stable. It's not really ceratin what the problem is or might be since you are only guessing or repeating someone elses guesswork.

To place a good earth on the building yopu would need to get an earthing spike and hammer it into the ground so0mewhere close and convenient to the building. These usually go down a depth of approx 1 meter into the ground so you MUST be certain that there are no other pipes, electrics, sewers, etc in the vicinity to cause you problems or get you into problems. Once the ground spike is inserted then cables need to be run to the main fusebox earthing point and also ensure that all wiring in the building is in good condition.

Probably far better that you have the whole building checked by a good electrician and a quote obtained to have the work done properly and professionally.


----------

